# Beginner knife set



## KyleyBob (Jul 17, 2018)

I asked this in my introduction post, but was told I'd have better luck here.

I'm brand new to all this, as well as this forum. Im beginning to take cooking serious, so I'm learning about kitchen knives. I need suggestions on what a good beginner set, or combo of knives would be. I would like something that is quality but won't break the bank, or my heart if and when I screw it up attempting to hone it as I learn. I've gathered from the internet that Victorinox Fibrox is a decent option for what it is I'm looking for. However, I've also gathered from the internet most of the people on the internet have no clue what they're talking about. So I am now on a kitchen knife forum, which I had no idea existed...

I would also like to know why most people on here seem to prefer Japanese knives to that of the more traditional German/western style. 

what are the pros and cons of each style?

If not a set, or if none are really worth buying, which type of knives should I get first and why.

My budget is limited, so cheaper is better, but I would like something of a little quality. I can spend money on something nice when I feel confident and comfortable doing so.

Also, how do I change my name? I wasn't paying attention when I entered it, and am now going by my actual name.


----------



## daveb (Jul 17, 2018)

Brandon Renfro said:


> Also, how do I change my name? I wasn't paying attention when I entered it, and am now going by my actual name.



Shoot Angie, the administrator, a pm asking for the name change. Provide her with your current user name and what you would like it changed to.


----------



## SeattleBen (Jul 25, 2018)

Forschner knives are hard to beat for their price to value. As to desire for the set the only thing you'll get in general is something that looks alike which is worth something to those who value visual symmetry but no real functional value. I'll leave the recommendations to those who are better informed. Japanese knives are preferred for a variety of reasons, better steel, thinner profiles, and they're just fun. Obviously some are better. 

Good luck


----------

